# Pinterest?



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Just something I'd ask about. Anyone into it? I guess it's a form of social media but I just use it for my own personal evaluation.

I collect photos about SA. I guess looking at the quotes about it lets me reflect a little and think about past experiences and try to fix myself. I don't know.

Recently, I started a board about some of my interests too. Music, TV, movies, books. 

So yeah, anyone ever look into it?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I use it for embroidery inspirations, DIY and gift ideas. There are so many interesting things. Though, I'm not comfortable sharing my profile here because I opened it with my real name.


----------



## Gloaming (Aug 1, 2017)

I use it for recipes I want to try and outfit inspiration, mostly.


----------



## DaleKohl (Jul 7, 2017)

I love it mostly because of interior ideas and cool recipes, the most of pics are amazing and very inspiring


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Imma have to look into these recipes you guys keep mentioning. My mom always tries to make new things.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Mine is mostly photos of nice places, animals and craft things.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I have a few boards, clothing / fashion, beard and hair ideas, plump animals, that kinda thing


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have an account I made several years ago but I haven't used it in years, it's hooked up to my Facebook and followed by people I used to know so probably won't go back to it. Also made another one for pictures of stuff I was selling online a couple of years ago, but didn't really upload many pictures to it and not using that now.

Sometimes I end up linked there when viewing pictures on google images or wherever.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I browse through it occasionally.


----------

